# Ways to childproof a swinging door.



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

In my kitchen there is a swinging door that is like a magnet for any little children that are running around. They love to go in and out and in and out, as long as I let them. I however, don't like it since they are always squishing their finger, the other day my youngest squished hers pretty bad and I dont' know if she will lose the fingernail or not (its pretty black and blue). Usually I try to prop it open with the latch it has in back, only my oldest has figured out the latch and will undo it as soon as my back is turned. Its going to be pretty soon that my youngest is able to undo it, shes figuring it out from watching her sister.. Any ideas how I can keep everyone safe? I really don't like the squished fingers although I don't mind them playing as long as Im there to supervise. Unfortunately sometimes I do have to leave the kitchen occasionally to do things like answer the phone or use the bathroom.
Any ideas on how to make it less attractive to them? I figured after the first like 5 times she squished her fingers she wouldn't do it again, I was wrong.
I wish I could remove the door but I live in an apartment so not possible. I'm pretty tired of getting smacked with it when I go to get something out of the bottom of the pantry because my DH or girls don't see me and open it up.


----------



## alfabetsoup (Jun 13, 2005)

Take it off and put it back on when you move out. Or put the latch up at the top where your kids can't reach it and get a doorstop as well so there are 2 obstacles to getting it undone. Then tell them not to mess with it.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I'd take it off. Do you need a door there?


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

My first thought was to take it off, but I understand that may not be possible if you are in a rental. Next I would try to move the latch to the top of the door in order to keep it open.

There are also products like this that are supposed to prevent pinched fingers, but I am not sure how well they work. You may just have to try and see.

ETA: Ikea has a similiar product as well.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I would just take it down and put it back up before you move out.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree, if you canget it down do that and put it back when you move.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

We could take it down but it would cause damage because of how its installed (its the first thing I looked at), also we would have to put it up every time housing came to do maintenance since part of the contract was not to remove or alter the apartment in any way (which includes removing doors). The latch is bolted to the ground so moving it isn't an option. DH comes home in a few days and is going to see what he can do to make a second latch on top. Right now I latched it on the ground and explained to my oldest if she undoes it shes going to get in trouble, luckily she hasn't pushed the issues since I dont know what the consequence for unlatching the door would be. I guess I could ban her from helping in the kitchen but since we don't' do baby gates (both girls can climb them and they are injured quicker doing that then helping me in the kitchen) it would be hard to enforce. I need to move the aprons though since they are hanging behind the door now.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Can you ask your landlord for permission to remove it?


----------

